# Anyone up for practicing Friday night the 11th?



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We are thinking about adding a practice session Friday night the 11th.

A new road layout is going down this week.

If you are interested in coming out let me know.

4pm to 10pm
$10.00


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We're at 5 confirmed, anyone else?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Repair the carpet Friday night, and do practice Sunday? Now that's a great idea, lol.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tonight is the night....


----------

